# Bellator 124 Pick the Card



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Bellator FC 124 is Friday night, September 12th at 7:00 PM Eastern. If you want to compete just send me a pm (or just post here if that's your thing) with your choices for all the fights before the they start (the only thing you have to pick is who wins or if nobody wins). If they add/change any fights on the card try to send picks for the new ones (Hint, it happens a lot right after the weigh in's). Whoever gets the most right will receive 500,000 credits like SmackyBear last week, and if you get 11 out of 11 it will be doubled. 



> Emanuel Newton vs. Joey Beltran
> Kelly Anundson vs. Liam McGeary
> L.C. Davis vs. Zeilton Rodrigues
> Ryan Couture vs. John Schulz
> ...











Picks sent by:

AlphaDawg


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

I knew, AlphaDawg had this one as soon as he had one right thanks for playing man! I would have been handing out 1 million for winning but I was credit broke and just robbed the admin bank for some for this thing. So next week if anybody wants to try to win a million next week on the Melvin Manhoef show.. Bellator 125 just send those picks.

Here were AD's...



> Emanuel Newton :thumbsup:
> Liam McGeary :thumbsup:
> L.C. Davis :thumbsup:
> Ryan Couture :thumbsup:
> ...


Here were the actual results...



> Emanuel Newton def. Joey Beltran
> knockout (spinning back fist) - Round 3, 3:07
> Liam McGeary def. Kelly Anundson
> submission (inverted triangle choke) - Round 1, 4:40
> ...


http://mmajunkie.com/events/bellator-124


----------

